# Microwave Above Stove



## LGreene

This is waaaaay outside my area of expertise (doors), but I have a question about my own kitchen.  I just replaced the appliances, which includes a microwave that goes over the stove.  I was curious about whether we had enough clearance above the stove to the bottom of the microwave.  I looked it up in the 2009 IRC:

_G2447.5 (623.7) Vertical clearance above cooking top.  Household cooking appliances shall have a vertical clearance above the cooking top of not less than 30 inches (760 mm) to combustible material and metal cabinets. __A minimum clearance of 24 inches (610 mm) is permitted where one of the following is installed:_

_1. The underside of the combustible material or metal cabinet above the cooking top is protected with not less than 1/4 inch (6 mm) thick insulating millboard covered with sheet metal not less than 0.0122 inch (0.3 mm) thick. _

_2. A metal ventilating hood constructed of sheet metal not less than 0.0122 inch (0.3 mm) thick is installed above the cooking top with a clearance of not less than 1/4 inch (6 mm) between the hood and the underside of the combustible material or metal cabinet. The hood shall have a width not less than the width of the appliance and shall be centered over the appliance. _

_3. A listed cooking appliance or microwave oven is installed over a listed cooking appliance and in compliance with the terms of the manufacturer’s  installation instructions for the upper appliance._

G2447.5 says a minimum of 24" where one of the following is installed and we have condition #3.  The manufacturer's instructions show 30" minimum from the top of the stove to the underside of the cabinet above the microwave.  We have 32 1/4", which would put the underside of the microwave at 15 7/8" above the stove.  Is this enough?  I just want to make sure that the 24" doesn't apply to the distance from the stove to the microwave.


----------



## JPohling

Sounds like it complies with the manufacturers requirements, but that has to be an awkward location for cooking!  I have stock pots that would barely fit under there!  how do you stir anything on the back burners?


----------



## ICE

> with the terms of the manufacturer’s installation instructions for the upper appliance.


What does the microwave manufacturer say about it?  16" isn't much space to work with.

We don't have the G sections in our code to work with but it does appear that 24" is a minimum.

Our Mechanical Code requires 30" with a reduction to 24" per a footnote to the table if protection is provided.


----------



## globe trekker

Lori,

FWIW, I concur with "ICE". What does the manufacturer of your microwave

require for clearances? 15 7/8" ain't much room at the back of the stove.

"JPohling",

Welcome to the Building Code Forum!   

.


----------



## rleibowitz

In Massachusetts the manufacturer’s installation instructions would apply as a minimum.


----------



## cda

JPohling said:
			
		

> Sounds like it complies with the manufacturers requirements, but that has to be an awkward location for cooking!  I have stock pots that would barely fit under there!  how do you stir anything on the back burners?


Did you get a permit??????????????????????????

Ditto, maybe Lori does not cook much??? and does not know how high her biggest pot is???

is there a dimension shown on the install plans saying the distance from the floor to the underside of the cabinet???           if so is that met???

  15 inches does not give to much room to work in!!!!!!!!


----------



## LGreene

cda said:
			
		

> Ditto, maybe Lori does not cook much??? and does not know how high her biggest pot is???is there a dimension shown on the install plans saying the distance from the floor to the underside of the cabinet???           if so is that met???


Hey now - I'm a great cook!   opcornThe instructions show 66" from the floor to the top of the microwave, and we have more than that.  We exceed the space required by the manufacturer's instructions, which would seem to comply with #3, but the code is just worded in a confusing way when it says that a minimum distance of 24" is acceptable but then says per the manufacturer's instructions.    The microwave is only as deep as the upper cabinets, so there's plenty of room on the stove - even to reach the back burners.  I guess it would be a problem if I was making 5 giant pots of spaghetti sauce simultaneously, but we had the old microwave there for 10+ years and it wasn't an issue.Here's a photo (with pot), and the drawing from the instructions.  Click to enlarge.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 619


View attachment 620


View attachment 619


View attachment 620


/monthly_2012_11/572953c52e8e3_MicrowaveoverStove.jpg.7a316e77e010285bb7c42d290fbfdab0.jpg

/monthly_2012_11/Microwave.jpg.4e18b8dc457ce9144793957031c4ea72.jpg


----------



## globe trekker

Lori,

Thanks for the pics. (BTW, we REALLY like pics!) I would be concerned about

the heat and steam to the bottom of the microwave. In your pics., it looks as

though you have enough room to navigate the whole stove top area; ya know,

for those 5 large pots, but the underside of that microwave will get really hot

when the stove is used.   Maybe there is some more clear information on the

microwave manufacturer' web site.

There's my 2 cents worth!

.


----------



## Sifu

What you have appears to be a normal install.  You have met or exceeded the mfr req. and it is functional.  a bigger concern might be the heat adjacnt to the stove top to the frig.


----------



## Dennis

The 24" or 30" which the manufacture requires is from the cooking surface to the cabinet that the microwave is attached to.  It seems that you are covered-- hope they ran a separate circuit for this???


----------



## cda

Looks better then you described see no problem

That is only fifteen inches from top of stove to the bottom of the microwave???

I am a bad judge of distance


----------



## Pcinspector1

"Gran.....pa, what's for supp..er!!"

At Lori's house I think "panckes" cause she can't cook with a stock pot! :0

pc1


----------



## cda

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> "Gran.....pa, what's for supp..er!!" At Lori's house I think "panckes" cause she can't cook with a stock pot! :0
> 
> pc1


don't you think Lori gets enough abuse from us????            that is why she is always hiding behind a door!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICE

Dennis is on to something with his answer about the dimension in the code being from the cooking surface to the cabinet and not the microwave.

I wonder if the stove is going to cause the refrigerator to work double time.


----------



## Dennis

If the bootom of the microwave had to be 30" from the stove you could not reach it very easily.  36+ inches t top of stove- add 30 and you are at 66' and then the microwaves are about 16" tall- so top of the microwave would be 82" high-- I don't think so.  Now I will say that if you have a gas cooktop and a stainless steel microwave and you use the stove on high--- your microwave will be too hot to handle.  We had a standard electric range with no trouble till we did a dual fuel range-- Couldn't touch the microwave when you were cooking on the stove top.


----------



## brudgers

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> "Gran.....pa, what's for supp..er!!"   At Lori's house I think "panckes" cause she can't cook with a stock pot! :0  pc1


  I would discourage the Microwave above the stove for the same reason.   Then again, it only became an issue in the past year when I bought a larger stockpot and started making more soups.


----------



## DRP

It might get a little close getting the truck radiator under the hood when preparing Marthas cherries flambe' from scratch but it meets the intent of protecting the combustables. The comments on the fridge proximity bring memory of a side clearance with gas?


----------



## LGreene

I'm going to post about kitchen appliances more often!  The topic is apparently more exciting than my typical door-related questions.  

To ease everyone's minds...we have had this same configuration for 14 years without a problem except that my husband marked up the side of the fridge with some overly-enthusiastic wok maneuvers.  The new appliances give us 3/8" more clearance than the old.  My question arose not because I had a hot microwave or couldn't stir my soup, but because the guy who installed my dishwasher said I'd need to address the microwave because it didn't meet code.  He probably didn't think I'd pull out the IRC and look it up.  When I did, I was surprised to find that it did seem to meet the code requirements.  I just wanted confirmation from y'all, since I don't do residential, and I don't do kitchens.

It's an electric stove (not gas), and I'll make sure that I don't use a huge stock pot, or attempt cherries flambe.  If any of you pass through my neck of the woods, I'll even make you pancakes if you're willing to sit at the table with my 3 children.  Actually, you may be better off down at the diner.

As always, THANKS!!!  You're a great resource!


----------



## globe trekker

Lori,

As always, thanks for checking in here with your questions!  Most on this forum

are eager to help, and since you are kindred spirit, ..we tend to help you faster.

Besides, we gotta have some fun sometimes!   Life would be pretty boring

without a little drama, excitement & hair-splitting.  

.


----------



## LGreene

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Lori,As always, thanks for checking in here with your questions!  Most on this forum
> 
> are eager to help, and since you are kindred spirit, ..we tend to help you faster.
> 
> Besides, we gotta have some fun sometimes!   Life would be pretty boring
> 
> without a little drama, excitement & hair-splitting.


Just wait until I get started on the bathroom renovation!  :wink:

I'm flattered to be considered a kindred spirit!


----------



## Pastel

: If the microwave is located near a range, 2 feet of clearance on the side adjacent to the range will be necessary. Microwave ovens cannot be mounted over a range unless they are specifically made to be an over-the-range model, with a vent included.


----------



## Builder Bob

Now I am getting hungry and Lori said she is a great cook, what time should we show up??


----------



## north star

*# ~ # ~ #*

You DO realize that this topic is over 8 yrs. old ?

***Builder Bob***, ...the food has already been
prepared and eaten.......Maybe Lori will have another
appliance question soon !   Ha !   

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## cda

There is NO  Microwaving in Cooking !!!!!


----------

